# What kind of tree?



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

Central AL (sorry about the quality -- taken in low light)


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Magnolia?


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnolia_liliiflora

possibly japanese magnolia, lots of people call "tulip tree"
there are other "tulip trees" related to magnolia that keep leaves in the winter and flower more yellow and white.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

This tree has no leaves yet.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

The magnolias I remember lost their leaves in winter and blossomed before the leaved out. I believe there are deciduous and evergreen varieties.
It looks like a magnolia to me but I haven't lived in the south for a long time.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Yeah, looks like a Japanese Magnolia. They bloomed down here right after the ice storm and are about gone now.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

How big are the buds and blossoms?

That will make a difference in figuring it out.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

Here is a pic of the entire tree. It is about 15-18 feet high. The buds are small, just 1" - 1.5" wide when fully open.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Looks like a redbud (Cercis Canadensis).


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

It does look like a Redbud, but ours have a darker bark.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Not even close to a redbud! Something in the Magnolia family!


Wade


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Probably right. From the first set of photo's it looks like a magnolia flower but in the second set the flowers are very small in comparison to the tree and does look like a redbud to me. Keep in mind I am only familiar with trees and shrubs that grow in zones 3 thru 5. OK, maybe a little of 6. But that's about it.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Can't tell the size of the blossoms, but looks a lot like a plum tree.

Mine is in full bloom right now.
The bark is similar with the horizontal markings.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2014)

Plum or peach.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

zong said:


> Plum or peach.


Not by the bloom! maybe a mountian larual? I'm not up on them but maybe.

Wade


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

> The buds are small, just 1" - 1.5" wide when fully open.


Post a picture of the fully open flowers.


----------



## wvcabin (Dec 9, 2009)

it is defenitly a magnolia, maybe a saucer magnolia


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

the blooms are 1-1.5" wide


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

Flowers look like mountain laurel, but mountain laurel is evergreen and would grow differently. They tend to be more bushy with heavier branches for a trunk that size.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Is it possibly dogwood?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It looks exactly like the blooms on the tree in my yard that is a stone fruit.

Except my tree is older. It grew up in the yard and I thought it was a weed and mowed it for 3 or 4 years. Then the lawnmower died and it got to grow. This is it's 3rd year and it is 15 ft or so tall.

The blossoms are 1.5 inches across.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Is it possibly dogwood?


Nope. Dogwood has 4 petals, not 5, (they are actually modified dogwood leaves) and the petal edges are straight edged, not ruffly.

I think FF's tree may be some kind of ornamental cherry hybrid gone wild.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

The bark looks a lot like a wild cherry but the shape and growth seem to indicate something that thrives on the wood edge. More of a shrub maxing out at 20-30' in height. New to me! Maybe something in the wild plum area?



Wade


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2014)

Plum or peach.


----------

